# chainstay protector



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a Lizardskin chainstay protector, the usual made out of neoprene materials. However, it moves around a little bit. I had some chain-suck the other week while on my third gear and I noticed that it nicked the paint on my chainstay and although I can move the protector up close enough, I worry that it might still move about. I know a downhill rider that lives near me who does a few semi-professional rides and I've seen it on his chainstay, but I don't automatically assume that because this dude has been in some magazines and competitions that he is automatically right about it. just wondering.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Just slice up an old tube, and wrap it around the chainstay. That's the old tried and tested solution.


Magura


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

use some double sided tape, or duct tape folded over, then stuck to itself so it is double sided, place it under the protector, it'll hold, mine does..


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The tube method works great, and doesn't look bad when done properly.
For the last couple years I have been rocking road bike bar tape.
It looks pro and is super light weight.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I've been using extra thick electrical tape since, well, as long as I've had bikes actually. Doesn't seem to mark stays much as long they're clean when you put it in.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

savagemann said:


> The tube method works great, and doesn't look bad when done properly.
> For the last couple years I have been rocking road bike bar tape.
> It looks pro and is super light weight.


I think this might be my best solution. I realize that electrical tape is thin and will leave residue behind. I could pick up some double thick, as suggested by other users, but I think I may try this first. I'll see as I go. but I happen to have left over bar tape from my recent repair. I've heard of doing the tube method, and I may end up trying it one day. But in the mean time, this sounds the best. thank you


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I've played around with the lizard skins, old inner tubes zip tied on and electrical tape etc. All pretty much serve the same function. Depending on the cross sectional design of your stays you might give cycle stuff stay wrap a try. What I do is use this as a base layer then throw a lizard skin over that. The fit is extremely snug and removal/reinstallation is a breeze. This allows you access to clean the grit that collects over time. Double protection that stays in place. :thumbsup:

NB: Doesn't work great if you have boxy chainstays however. Best suited for the round/ovalish cross kind.

Around $5.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

ehigh said:


> I think this might be my best solution. I realize that electrical tape is thin and will leave residue behind. I could pick up some double thick, as suggested by other users, but I think I may try this first. I'll see as I go. but I happen to have left over bar tape from my recent repair. I've heard of doing the tube method, and I may end up trying it one day. But in the mean time, this sounds the best. thank you


No prob.
1 piece of advice.
When wrapping your chainstay, I always try to wrap it from nearest the derailleur, towards the crank.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

I use Tennis racket handle tape or hockey stick handle wrap


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i just zip tied my race face guard in place. stays put.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*salsa*

makes a nice leather chain stay protector. Been using them for years.:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i use the fuzzy side of velcro. super quite and pretty damn tough. The adhesive residue is easy to clean when if replacing. Saw it on Sam Hill's Iron Horse dh bike years ago.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

I used cateye cloth bar tape for years and years. Its clean, its easy to use and absorbs a little bit of the chain clatter.

Recently I built up a new frame didnt have any cateye so I used an old tube. It took a couple of tries to get it wrapped the way I wanted it but it works great and doesnt look half bad. The cateye cloth tape looks better to me but this is a great alternative. I wont be replacing it until it dies.


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

I wrapped and zip tied the black canvas strap off an old gym bag. Looks great and EZPZ.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I find the bar end tape works and steering wheel wrap works


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

I use road bar tape. Chain slap is not loud either.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I use scotch rubber mastic tape. It sticks to itself but not the bike frame. You can find it in the electrical department at home depot.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Road bar tape FTW. All kinds of colors and designs to match your ride, and it's light and cheap.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr.Magura said:


> Just slice up an old tube, and wrap it around the chainstay. That's the old tried and tested solution.
> 
> Magura


don't forget the wire ties. :thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Chromagftw said:


> I've played around with the lizard skins, old inner tubes zip tied on and electrical tape etc. All pretty much serve the same function. Depending on the cross sectional design of your stays you might give cycle stuff stay wrap a try. What I do is use this as a base layer then throw a lizard skin over that. The fit is extremely snug and removal/reinstallation is a breeze. This allows you access to clean the grit that collects over time. Double protection that stays in place. :thumbsup:
> 
> NB: Doesn't work great if you have boxy chainstays however. Best suited for the round/ovalish cross kind.
> 
> Around $5.


This is what I have on my bikes.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I used framewrap on my latest build. It's like a thicker version of version of electrical tape without the sticky adhesive residue that has a certain level of cush to it.


----------



## Exzackly (Jul 21, 2011)

I took a different route and installed a Force Field around mine. You can't even see it which is something I really like.

Sorry. Just registered and it said, "Why not make your first post now?" I couldn't resist.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

For those of you using bar tape, how is the durability? Does it get chewed up, or does it handle the slap well. I have got to believe that it does a great job of quieting things down. 

May try the mastic tape thing too.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine has held up great.
Here is a pic after over 1000 miles of pretty rough riding.
The tape is basically brand new looking.
I just washed the bike last week and it was unscathed.
It's gotten a little dirty since then.....= )

For reference I am running the leather style tape.


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

6 years of riding. I guess its time for a new one, or I can patch it up with more electrical tape.


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

oops wrong picture.


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Black gauze tape

Sticks to itself, creates a pretty uniform appearance, and will last for a few months, depending on how thick and tight you wrap it.


----------

